# Texas Hold 'em sale



## kmh (Nov 5, 2009)

Is anyone from the midwest area going to attend the Texas Hold 'em sale this weekend? I have my eye on a couple of horses in the sale, but I wanted to see what hauling options are available.

We are located in SE Iowa.

Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks

Steph


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 5, 2009)

I would love to go but, no job. I will watch online and dream


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 5, 2009)

I asked Quinn when I signed up for my bidders number, and she said there will be transport available, so I would email her or someone else at Double Diamond to see what they've got lined up.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 5, 2009)

We're watching on line with our bidder number LOL

Have my eye on several also.

The marestare site hosting the sale has transportation info.

We've also sponsored the sale - watch for our new logo





I think the lineup of horses in this sale is pretty impressive - we'll see what the prices bring this late in the year - many have no reserves.

Good luck to all ~


----------



## kmh (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok, thank you for the information. I will check it out.

Steph


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck to both sellers and buyers! I wish that I could attend. I noticed on the schedule in an e-mail that I got about it that they are/were having a Texas Hold 'em game in conjunction with the sale and I think that is SO NEAT. I am just now getting into Texas Hold 'em (yeah, I know, I am behind the times) and I would love to participate in something like that; that sounds like so much fun and a really neat tie-in.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 6, 2009)

Who is watching the preview this evening?

Good luck bidders and sellers, hoping for a great sale.


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 6, 2009)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Who is watching the preview this evening?
> Good luck bidders and sellers, hoping for a great sale.


I just logged on. No action yet, but preview to start at 6:00 Central time. Looks a little windy there.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll be watching!!!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 6, 2009)

I wanna watch too....



......however still at work


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I was still at work, I'd be watching. Got snail pace dial up at home.

Looking forward to some LB'rs to comment on their favorite lots.

Do they look as good as the pictures?

These are my favorites, I envy who gets to take them home.

9, 15, 17, 23, 28, 30, 40, 45 and

51 good luck bidders.


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 6, 2009)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> I wish I was still at work, I'd be watching. Got snail pace dial up at home.
> Looking forward to some LB'rs to comment on their favorite lots.
> 
> Do they look as good as the pictures?
> ...


Gosh, a person would think you like Buckskins.


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 6, 2009)

It's past 6 and I see no sign of any action. Am I on the right link? I see a sign that says "Mare Stare", a stack of colorful buckets, and some small potted palms swaying in the breeze.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 6, 2009)

I want, I want, I want!


----------



## wildoak (Nov 6, 2009)

Preview is over, sure some nice horses there. Probably a good thing I am at home, I know I'd be bad if I were there - easier to resist from a distance LOL. I'll be watching though.......





Jan


----------



## Billy G (Nov 6, 2009)

Wonder why the pedagree announcers read everything we can read from the sale catalog and omit the height so much. That is one of the things I am really enterested in.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 6, 2009)

The preview is on replay if you want to check it out.

http://www.marestare.com/events/texasholdem/live_video.php

Would you bid on a bred AMHA mare that is 34.5"?


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 6, 2009)

I noticed several of the horses measured in taller than they were listed and several they did not read their heights.

I did like the fact that they anounced that they would have a horse measured by three different people if anyone wanted them to.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 6, 2009)

NO BUYERS NUMBER!! Not Watching. I have 2 babies due and do not have the room for any more.

Edited to add:

I went to the preview replay. The reason for NO buyers number is if money and space were not an issue there are 22 horses I like.



I can not go there.


----------



## dali1111 (Nov 6, 2009)

Some extremely nice horses can't wait to see what prices are like tomorrow.


----------



## Mulligans Run (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for the great responses so far to the sale.

The reason that the heights were not always announced during the preview is because the horses were measured as they went into the ring. Sometimes the handler forgot to mention it to Alison (pedigree reader) and therefore it wasn't announced to the viewers. All of the heights were updated in the sales catalog this evening before we left the facility.

There are two horses that measured over by .5" that will be re-measured in the morning. These are extremely fat broodmares that would likely measure in without the hair, the fat on their back and with a little less heel. Their heights will be adjusted in the catalog online should they change after being remeasured.

Yes, it was also announced that three measurers would measure the horse if requested. It has already been done on horse #28 I believe, and those heights were posted in his description on the catalog.

Also, somemone asked if anyone would bid on a pregnant mare that measured 34.5" - I would. That 1/2" is so iffy, it's not worth worrying about IMO, but that's me. Again - if you really like one of the horses and you have any doubts ask for the three measurements.

We are re-running the preview online, as it was easier than bringing every horse back for those that missed them. Just go back to the cam page and it will load the preview of horses. Hope you enjoy!

The prices will be updated in the online catalog, so if you miss the sale, or you miss a price, visit the catalog for the info.

Reminder - there are seminars at 9 am CST (yawn) so tune in if you would like to watch.


----------



## TaylorMarie (Nov 7, 2009)

silly me.... where do i find this sale online? never mind I found it!!! Now how do i register for a bidding number? Christmas is coming and i have spotted something i [email protected]!!


----------



## Mulligans Run (Nov 7, 2009)

TaylorMarie said:


> silly me.... where do i find this sale online? never mind I found it!!! Now how do i register for a bidding number? Christmas is coming and i have spotted something i [email protected]!!


They accept the request for bidder numbers online at http://www.marestare.com/forms/bidderdiamond.html Once the form is received Quinn will contact you with your bidder #. Or you can call her directly at 574-265-5293. Since the phones may be busy it's better to get a number now, and the form is the clearest way for us to handle it.

Hope you can join us.


----------



## Littleum (Nov 7, 2009)

Wish I had time to just go watch.




So many beautiful horses... sigh.

Maybe next year after we get this ship off the ground.


----------



## Kitty (Nov 7, 2009)

OK wasn't going to buy BUT I couldn't help it.

We purchased Rolling Ridges Resurrection- Dam to LM Holly Hawk and tickled pink to get her. She maybe a little older but she had a heck of a show career and is a great producer!

Guess who I am going to cross her on!!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Nov 7, 2009)

If someone sees something they really want, I can pick them up and keep them here until transport is arranged. I want to buy some horses!!!!! I cannot believe the driving team went for $1000!!!! (yes, that was for BOTH!!)


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 7, 2009)

Dr. Pam, how NICE of you!! I sure wish I could buy! But how nice of you to offer that to the LB people! I hope you get some awesome horses!!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG. The res world champ driving mare sold for $900. I'm going to cry (because I'm broke and can't even bid) I need to just stop watching!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 7, 2009)

That was a steal for sure. I'm sorry you cant buy. Me either. I'm into the performance stuff too, and I can't wait to train one of my minis to drive!


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 7, 2009)

There were some great bargins to be had. Also nice to see well bred horses with show records selling for good prices. Show that quality will bring good money!


----------



## attwoode (Nov 7, 2009)

I forgot about the auction and turned it on just in time for the auctioneer to say "thanks everybody, Don't forget to pay for your horses." and then the camera shut off!

Seems like there were some nice, well bred horses in the sale. The higher prices seem to reflect the quality of the horses but still looks like there were some good deals to be had.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Marestare!!! That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 7, 2009)

I was VERY VERY BAD!! I bought 2!! I was lucky enough to get Lot # 9 Top Cat daughter, as well as Lot # 53, BTU Daughter!!! Both buckskins. I am thrilled!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Heather and Jana for bringing the sale to our homes! It was excellent feed and audio. It was nice to see why the horses are nice the prices are there!


----------



## ohmt (Nov 7, 2009)

What an awesome sale! Beautiful horses-all very well presented and all quality horses.

Ohhh how I wish I could've taken home a few of them!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations Ruffian absolutely fabulous buy!!!!!

Congrats all you lucky winning bidders.


----------



## S Bar P (Nov 7, 2009)

We helped run up about 4 mares but didn't get to bring them home. Congratulations to those that got them! There were some nice opportunities there........


----------



## Katiean (Nov 7, 2009)

It was a good thing money and space are a factor. If I had been able to go to the sale there were 22 horses I liked and I would have easly spent upwards of $65,000.



Plus shipping them all to where ever I would have a farm big enough to house them all. It is a good thing I am not rich because I sure would not be after a few of those sales.


----------



## mmmorgans (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone know who bought Lot #45?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations to all those that got wonderful horses. I was pleased to see the high prices for the quality horses. Not that others weren't quality mind you but those you expected to bring the price tag did. Good for the industry! And some prices were also a surprise but with the delay in feed, it was too late to jump in and call as we were probably 2 horses behind! LOL

Great sale and the lineup of horses were pretty impressive. We wasted the entire day unfortunately sitting in front of that computer. LOL

We helped raise the numbers on several - always kicking ourselves soon as we hung up. It's a looong way from TX to MD. LOL We may have bid higher had we been there to see them in person - always tough for us with dial up as we have a frozen screen 80% of the time and sound/audio only when the screen isn't frozen. We have to solely depend on the announcer for the info.

Great job Double Diamond, Marestare and everyone that had a hand in this sale. I for one think it was a great sale for the end of the year.


----------



## hahler (Nov 7, 2009)

didn't buy any of the horses when we were there but it was an expensive trip. on the way home we hit a 300 pound deer so the infamous white mini van might get now used as a pasture crawler. yes the horses were good lookin and congrats to all the new owners. dawn

:modedit:


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't stay till the end, but enjoyed what I did see. I didn't take a trailer as I really don't have room for anything else. I was glad to see that prices seemed to be up from reports I have heard from some sales lately. Beautiful day and I enjoyed the sale.


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I watched most of it and the sale was great to watch on mare stare,,,,,,Double Diamond and there helpers did a great job,,,,,the horses were very nice,,,,,,Well yeah i had to buy just one,,,,,lot # 28,,,,,,THANKS TO JANA FOR BRINGING HIM HOME TO ME,,,,,,,Seeya soon,,,,




:BigGrin


----------



## ruffian (Nov 8, 2009)

I loved #28. I was going to bid, but already had bought mares. He's gorgeous and should go far! COngratulations!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I was a really good girl and didn't purchase anything, NOT that I didn't want to. Who purchased the Feather daughter? I really had to sit on my hands not to snatch her up -





I am in the process of working on a private deal right now, so I knew I had to behave..............

Congratulations to all whom purchased. Their were some really pretty horses there!


----------



## manelyminis (Nov 8, 2009)

This was a GREAT sale!!! Very well run and extremely organized. Everyone involved did a great job. Got there in time to hear most of Mike Rosauer's seminar and it was really informative. Excellent quality of horses. There were some good deals to be had but it was nice to see people were still willing to pay the money for nice horses. It confirmed that the miniature horse market is still going strong despite the economy. If I were a rich person, I would have brought home a whole trailer full! But since I'm just a poor struggling small breeder who also likes to show, I just bought one - but it was the most expensive mini I've ever purchased!!! They took credit cards so that made it all possible! Hahaha! Beautiful mare!





Thanks to all involved who put on this wonderful sale!!!


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 9, 2009)

It was a good sale and there were some real deals to be had at it. Few horses were P.O.ed and most sold for better money than we have all been seeing in recent months at sales across the country.





Hope eveyone enjoyed it as much as we did being there and seeing everyone.


----------



## whimsical (Nov 9, 2009)

John it was nice to see you and Cindy at the sale.

You are right there were some deals to be had. Your filly that was the second lot was the deal of the day.

It slipped right past me. I was sure she was going to go out of my price range so I wasn't paying that much attention.

Oh well you snooze you loose.

It as a very nice sale with some really nice horses.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 9, 2009)

The horses looked lovely at the preview Friday night, but I had unexpected family obligations on Saturday and missed the sale.



Congratulations to everyone on your beautiful purchases! Kitty, you are one lucky duck! Resurrection is an amazing mare--I bet you can't wait to see what she'll produce with your Nighthawk son.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Nov 9, 2009)

This sale was so far the best sale I have been to in a LONG time.



Great horses, great prices and some people got some super great deals too. Shows everyone out there, the prices on horses are still good. I had just sold my stallion and my gelding the day before, so I went to the sale a few miles from where I delivered them. But who ever bought Lot# 12 : VERMILYEA FARMS ATLANTIS- the little black stallion- got a deal of a LIFETIME. his auction picture did him NO JUSTICE. I have showed him numerous times across the US when Tim needed a hand in grand n reserve, he was always up there with the big boys, even though he was a small package. He will always have a place in my heart.



A good, well behaved little boy. Good Luck to his new owners.


----------



## Kitty (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought there were some really good deals and some I thought should have went for alot more then they did. There were many mares I would have loved to bid on and I tried REALLY hard to get thru on Lot 28 as I think he was really beautiful but it didn't happen - CONGRATS on a gorgeous colt!! And if I hadn't gotten Resurrection I would have given the person that bought Mike R.'s filly a run for the $$ but I had to stop myself, she was stunning!!

Thank you!! I think Resurrection will cross on Treasure also. And I have another idea I think will be really good also if I can get it to happen






So although I didn't think I would be traveling any more this year here we go again!!

John you had some beautiful mares go thru. I was really impressed with them. And I missed lot 2 also or I would have been all over her myself.


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 9, 2009)

Ellen it was nice to see you also. Wish we could have spent more time talking, but I got babbozzled into answering phones there for while. They had 268 people on line watching the sale at one time and the phones were going crazy. So I helped out some with that. LOL





MOW he was a neat little stallion, I really liked him a lot.





Jana has some more scheduled for this coming year and I sure hope they work as well as this one did for everyone, consignors, buyers and the industry as a whole.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope they have a sale in Houston next year(2 hour drive instead of 7 hours)


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr. Pam said:


> If someone sees something they really want, I can pick them up and keep them here until transport is arranged. I want to buy some horses!!!!! I cannot believe the driving team went for $1000!!!! (yes, that was for BOTH!!)


A friend of mine bought them. I saw them when they came off of the transport trailer.

They were very nice and totally matched - size.color and looked like identical twins.

Very nice buy.


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 9, 2009)

I know Shirley got a deal on the driving pair. They arrived safely at home and she is thrilled with them. Im hoping the sale goes next year and Im able to attend.


----------

